# What setting for epson inkjet transparency



## ukshirtguy

Hi all,

Im about to set up my screen print print kit to see if its a process that im willing to perform or not.

I had a bargain on a speedball starter kit and also got myself a pack of 30 sheets epson transparency film but ive now found out that my epson r220 does not have a transparency setting ! The epson u.s. website claims it does but the epson u.k. website claims it does not.

Epson have told me to use a plain paper and text setting, what do you guys think ?

This weekend I simply want to test the process and see how fast and accurate I can screen print a shirt, I already make shirts with flock, flex and subli print but have had to turn down some jobs that could only be done with screen.

Any advice on this inkjet transparency film would be great as I have never used it before.

Cheers


----------



## Colorfast

I am assuming you are using the transparency as your film for color seperations to burn the screen. The important thing here is to get as much density as possible so light will not get through. Try different settings to see which will provide you with the darkest output (ink film) and will dry in a reasonable amount of time without smearing. With a transparency the film will ride on top and not be absorbed as it will be with paper stock.

A less expensive alternative to the transparency may be a vellum paper or film. This type of product can be purchased at most screenprint suppliers.

Good luck!


----------



## plasticated

One trick I use if the printed design isn't opaque enough. Print x2 copies. Put them together and line the designs up perfectly (it helps if you include fine registration marks with the design). Hold the sheets together in the centre and put a dot of superglue on each corner between the sheets. This holds the design in perfect registration. Then you expose as normal.


----------



## ukshirtguy

Thanks for the replies.

Experimenting is always the right thing but at £1.00 per sheet its going to expensive !

Screen printing is something I have always wanted to avoid because its messy and there are way too many steps from the start of the job to the finished screen for my liking but if someone wants an intricate white logo on a black shirt I dont have much choice other than endless hours of vectorise or endless £££'s buying a DTG !

I will do a test with my company logo and see what happens.

Cheers


----------



## Jasonda

ukshirtguy said:


> Screen printing is something I have always wanted to avoid because its messy and there are way too many steps from the start of the job to the finished screen for my liking but if someone wants an intricate white logo on a black shirt I dont have much choice other than endless hours of vectorise or endless £££'s buying a DTG !


If you don't want to do screenprinting, you might think about getting some plastisol transfers made.

There are some UK suppliers listed here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9994.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10300.html


----------



## PBgraffics

i just bought an epson nx200 and it doesnt print on transparencys, and the espon website says it cant print on transparencys. so i tried taping a piece of paper on the bottom side of the transparency, so the transparency is on top. i lined them up perfectly - then it printed. i put on bright white paper in the printer settings, put it on highest quality and black only. 

i was searching the internet for answers and didnt find nothing, hopefully this could work for anyone who has an epson inkjet printer that wont print transparencies.

pbgraffics
li ny


----------



## Rexx

i am hoping that your epson and my 1400 might have the sane setting but put it on the best setting there is and for paper source pick a glossy type of paper. this shouldd give you a good dark film.


----------



## Vizual Voice

I use the "Matte Paper Heavyweight" with quality set to "Best" and uncheck the "High speed" option. Seems to give the best results out of either my r1800 when I don't run through the rip, or my R320 that I use for smaller print sizes. Also, make sure you select "black" instead of "color"

Hope that helps!


----------



## Cadkathy

Worked great with my new Epson XP-610. Taped the transparency to a regular sheet of paper in a couple of places around the edge ( found this idea on You Tube) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC9jgmwb604


----------

